# The Awakening Hour



## Scot (Feb 26, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of Dr. William Crews? I used to watch him 4-5 years ago and was impressed with him at the time. I was amazed that I was hearing reformed preaching coming from my t.v. set. He was actually preaching the doctrines of grace. I thought it was awesome. Quite a change from the average Robert Schuller type preaching that you usually see on Sunday morning.

http://www.theawakeninghour.org/


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2006)

We have him here in the Milwaukee area on a Christian TV station, WVCY. I find him to be a no-nonsense, straight to the point kind of guy. Not big on personality, but I think he does a good job preaching.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 27, 2006)

He is pretty good...for the most part. He has some weird creation ideas. He is a lot better to listen to than Osteen and Hagee...which is all that seems to come on TV around here...maybe some local stations with women preaching...

rather have him anyday .


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 28, 2006)

I posted about this fellow last fall. I haven't seen him on TV since. Not sure if it was just a fluke or what. I though he was very good.


----------

